# [I edited your title as a test]



## bobpark56 (Sep 1, 2015)

It seems like whenever I post an addition to a thread, you folks at TUG wipe out my title and substitute my login name. Why are you doing that?

...and you just did it again!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Bob - no one touched your post - apparently, you are posting your name in the title box, or your computer is somehow auto-filling it, but that would be some kind of glitch.

I just looked at your most recent posts, and I see some others - weird.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 1, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Bob - no one touched your post - apparently, you are posting your name in the title box, or your computer is somehow auto-filling it, but that would be some kind of glitch.
> 
> I just looked at your most recent posts, and I see some others - weird.



THat would be an amazing April Fool's joke, though.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2015)

Mod's don't play jokes on TUG.

Bob - I just edited your title with no problem - Below your post:  click on EDIT and then GO ADVANCED, and see if you can edit the title.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2015)

Not working?

1)  Click on *Edit*
2)  Click on *Go Advanced*
3)  Delete the title
4)  Type something in the title box
5)  Click *Save Changes*


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 2, 2015)

I can't conceive of any way the bbs could be doing this to your posts without doing the same thing to everybody else's.

It seems most likely that this is something being done at your end, perhaps by software that autofills things for you, such as Roboform.


----------



## presley (Sep 2, 2015)

*presley*

Try not entering anything in the Title. I normally never do and only did it this time to show where not to type anything.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 2, 2015)

More information:

The first post of yours where I see this happening was on August 29, 2015, 07:47 PM (EDT).

It did not happen on your next post on August 31, 2015, 01:41 PM (EDT).

It returned with the next post on August 31, 2015, 03:07 PM (EDT)

All three were posted from the same IP. 

So can you recall anything that was different on that middle post where it did not occur?   

Possibilities that come to mind are: 
Was the middle one posted from the Quick Reply box at the bottom of the thread display, while the others were posted via the full editor (accessed by clicking the Post Reply icon, or the "Go advanced" or "Preview Post" buttons in a quick reply).  I suspect this because only the full editor give access to the Title field.


Was the middle post made on a different computer connected via the same internet account?


Your last post before this started was August 25, 2015, 09:23 AM.  Did you make any changes to your computer between then and August 29, 2015, 07:47 PM?  Program installation or upgrade, perhaps?
If you can narrow down when this occurs it might give a clue as to what you should be checking at your end.


----------

